# RIP Little red squirrel



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Hiya, some of you who have subscribed to the "What made you smile today" might have seen my post that I was now looking after an injured red squirrel, which had been hit by a car - bad head trauma and not likely to survive. I posted that she'd made me smile because she was still alive, way back on Tuesday, after being brought to me on Monday afternoon from the vet where she was taken on Sunday after the accident.

Sadly, she died in the early hours of yesterday morning, so it was not to be. How she survived for almost a week beats me, she must have been a fighter, but obviously it was not to be!

Shame!!

This was her on Monday evening.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

AW NO!!! well you did your best with it. at least it died comfy and warm.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, that's true! I'd been carrying her around down my t-shirt the previous day because the Meon Valley Squirrel Rescue suggested that might help - being close to another living thing!

The upsetting thing was that on Wednesday morning a local news crew arrived (they'd wanted to go and film the 2 reds I'd hand reared, but I said no because I don't want anyone to know where they are) so I said they could run the story about them being in a pen until the spring and include this little girl if they wanted - which they did.

Well that morning I really thought she'd turned the corner. She was licking the Complan off the syringe and even trying to clean herself and I thought that was a good sign, but with delayed shock as much as everything else, it just shows you can never get too confident!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh No. Rest In Peace


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

aww bless, r.i.p sweetie.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thats so sad, its horrible when you think there gona pull through and then they don't  

R.i.p!


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

That is so sad :sad:
At least she was safe and with someone who understood her needs.
The Reds seem to have a way of finding you, its good that no matter
what the outcome they get the best possible care. 
RIP little Red


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thats so sad, seeing the pic has brought tears to my eyes. im so sorry 

r.i.p xxxxx


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Aww man, that sucks, at least you tried though, and very hard by the sounds off it, thats more than allot of people would do, good on you.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

What a shame.But at least you tried your very best and wherever she is now i'm sure she's grateful for that....Sorry guys :lol2: i'm a great beleiver in all that after life crap:crazy:....I have good reason to be.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The wildlife sanctuary where I work is closed at the moment for the winter, so I've been volunteering at the "Save our Squirrels" office here in Newcastle.

Every dead red (and grey) squirrel's found is sent away for PM, so I posted off her little body today, hopefully I will find out the extent of the damage to her skull and brain - it might help to know if she had extensive damage or if it was just shock.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P little red


----------



## Goku2K8 (Jan 30, 2008)

sorry to hear about that
RIP Little red dude


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

R.I.P little squirrel


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

hugz


----------



## patelc (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwww. thats so sad. i was crying when i read that nd saw the piccy cry::idea:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Poor wee thing. RIP little one.

Very sad


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*gutted..*

so sad for you.....


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor little thing. Least she died safe and warm with you. You clearly did your best but as you said sometimes its not meant to be....

R.I.P Lil' Squirrel


----------

